# What's a good nail polish and nail strengthener?



## Ashley1 (Jul 15, 2006)

I need help! I can't seem to find any good nail polish's I am using a base coat and a top coat, but I haven't found a good nail polish that lasts for more than a week without chipping. I really would love to find one that looks as if your nails were candy or something. You know that polish that looks like your nails were made of it? Kinda like this picture. Also there are so many nail strengtheners out there which one is a good one? Are you suppose to apply it everyday or once a week? I am just hesitant to try one because I am worried it will trash my nail if I stop using it.

Thanks for your help!

Attachment 22126


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2006)

For a nail strengthener, I would recommend Nailtique.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 15, 2006)

it maybe sound funny

but the nail polish that im buy in the dollar store stay on my fingers something like 2 weeks

and anoter tip if you will use a glitter nail polish on the nail polish it will stay longer


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think it'll stay nice for a week unless it has a UV coat over it. Before I started going to have mine done (where they put a UV coat on it) I re-did mine every 3 days or so. It helps a ton if you use 2 coats of top coat and every day add a fresh coat(of top coat).


----------



## Pat01 (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw on QVC, called T.I.P.s, its a nail strengthner and I am relly considering when my tips getlonger under my fakes getting that and getting manicures. she was shipping wood!! Check that out


----------



## bocagirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Nailpolishes I like are China Glaze and OPI


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 15, 2006)

I love Sally Hansen...her "Diamond Strength" line of polishes are really good






Hope you find something that's right for you!!


----------



## jen77 (Jul 15, 2006)

Revlon Colorstay usually lasts me about a week before chipping, and that never happens for me with any other brand. It has a clear topcoat that you put on over the color. It's around five dollars, and def worth trying.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks the QVC looks neat and I've never tried Revlon or Sally Hansen but I am going to now!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 15, 2006)

I like OPI and Zoya.. opi is obviously already well known..

but i decided once to stock-up and try some zoya (whick is btw, formaldehyde free), And i do manicures on this older lady who never seemed to keep her polish on for over a week.. Well the Zoya was on there the full 4 weeks untill I saw her again and removed it! So i'll definately be buying more of it!

For healthier nails, i stay true to the one and only Nail Envy


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

I've had great success using Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle. All my life I've had thing, brittle nails. Getting acrylics and gels didn't help that out much either, but OMG the Sally Hansen product rocks! I now have long, natural, STRONG nails and I'm lovin' it!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi,

I like the products by Nail Tek.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 15, 2006)

Biotin (a vitamin) strengthens and grows nails quickly


----------



## BrookSmack (Jul 16, 2006)

another vote for Nailtiques for strengthening. I use OPI's ChipSkip on bare nails before putting on polish and it seems to help.


----------



## latina girl (Jul 16, 2006)

I use a nail strengthener called Herome. I am not sure if it available in USA but it is really good


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 16, 2006)

I like OPI Nail Envy!


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow there are a lot of products I'm excited to try thanks everyone!


----------



## Becka (Jul 16, 2006)

i use 2 coats OPI nail envy under OPI nail polish. ever since i switched to using OPI only (a couple years back) I don't get any breaks or splits and my nails grow quite quickly. i vote OPI !


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* I love Sally Hansen...her "Diamond Strength" line of polishes are really good




Hope you find something that's right for you!!

I second this!


----------



## vabookworm (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the Seche Base clear base coat or the ridge filling base coat. I like the OPI nail polish colors, and then I finish of with the Seche Base top coat. I put another top coat on every other day or so. I find the more pigment in the polish - the better it stays on. The frosts or pearly colors don't stay on my nails well at all. I used to use the Nailtique strenghtener, but it thickens up super quick and is really expensive.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* I love Sally Hansen...her "Diamond Strength" line of polishes are really good





Hope you find something that's right for you!!

I agree... cannot go wrong with Sally!


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally Hansen's Diamond Strength line hasn't let me down.  Good luck with the search!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nailtique is good but i use mystic nails ans it works pretty well for me. I also like Orly.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pat01* I saw on QVC, called *T.I.P.s,* its a nail strengthner and I am relly considering when my tips getlonger under my fakes getting that and getting manicures. she was shipping wood!! Check that out LOVE this stuff!!!as for no chip top coat......sally hansen - no chip acrylic top coat....is THE BOMB!!!!!love,love,love it!!!!


----------



## MissRose (Dec 5, 2006)

I would recommend Nailtiques but I agree with Emily in her message above that Mystic Nails is also good â€“ and itâ€™s also a less expensive alternative.


----------



## Maysie (Dec 5, 2006)

I like sally hanson hard as nails


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

Agree on Sally!


----------



## LVA (Dec 6, 2006)

I've onli used Sally and it's worked realli well for me.


----------

